# Car Coat with Suit



## VaEagle (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a charcoal colored wool/cashmere car coat that is more formal looking than many car coats, and I like it quite a bit. In contrast, I've never really liked overcoats or topcoats. Is it appropriate to wear a car coat with a suit? It is longer than my suit jackets, but just by a couple of inches.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

It is a very sub-prime look.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As long as the car coat extends beyond the bottom of your suit coat, why not? If you are willing to forfeit the additional protection/warmth of a longer overcoat or topcoat, go ahead and wear the car coat.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

VaEagle said:


> I have a charcoal colored wool/cashmere car coat that is more formal looking than many car coats, and I like it quite a bit. In contrast, I've never really liked overcoats or topcoats. Is it appropriate to wear a car coat with a suit? It is longer than my suit jackets, but just by a couple of inches.


Never really liked overcoats? Good Lord Sir! Nothing completes a man, nothing will set a fellow apart from the crowd, more than a fine _long_ overcoat. I urge you to overcome this irrational phobia.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> As long as the car coat extends beyond the bottom of your suit coat, why not? If you are willing to forfeit the additional protection/warmth of a longer overcoat or topcoat, go ahead and wear the car coat.


I agree with this. For the same reason, I have no problem wearing a pea coat over a sport coat, assuming there is sufficient room.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Shaver said:


> Never really liked overcoats? Good Lord Sir! Nothing completes a man, nothing will set a fellow apart from the crowd, more than a fine _long_ overcoat. I urge you to overcome this irrational phobia.


I second that motion, and the OP should view it as having passed by acclamation.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Shorter overcoats & topcoats seem to be the trend, especially with younger men.

With a suit, I still prefer a full length coat. With sport coats, I will wear a 3/4 coat.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Tempest said:


> It is a very sub-prime look.


I agree with this. While technically a coat that is longer than your suit jacket could be worn without looking ridiculous, it's not the best choice. A car coat is casual (in the spectrum of appropriate menswear) and a suit is several notches more formal. The converse is also true, in that not all long coats are a better choice (I wouldn't wear a duffle coat with a suit). The most appropriate choice would be some form of full-length overcoat, topcoat or trench depending on the weather.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Stubbly said:


> Shorter overcoats & topcoats seem to be the trend, especially with younger men.
> 
> With a suit, I still prefer a full length coat. With sport coats, I will wear a 3/4 coat.


This seems reasonable but I echo Shaver's comments about the look and utility of a good topcoat/overcoat.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I like the look of a long coat, and own a few, but my most recent coat purchase was a shorter car coat which serves as well in that role as it does as a commuter coat when riding a crowded train. I think it looks just fine with a suit. There's a pic not too far back in the WAYWRN thread, so you can judge for yourself.


----------



## Barry_432 (Nov 20, 2013)

Mike Petrik said:


> I agree with this. For the same reason, I have no problem wearing a pea coat over a sport coat, assuming there is sufficient room.


I tend to agree - a pea coat as long as it is smart such as the Gloverall Reefer Coat would be fine - all depends on length, colour and quality.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't think I'd do this. 

"Sub-prime"...that's good...


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

Below is the coat I recently bought and wore to a wedding. It looks more like an overcoat than a pea coat. It's an inch or two longer than my suit coat. Like a short overcoat with no lapels. Car coats tend to look less formal than mine and maybe yours. I wouldn't worry. Here are some more opinions.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm not a fan of topcoats/overcoats in that I don't like their length. Years ago I bought a Brooks Brothers loro piana storm coat in navy which is more like a car coat in length but is not casual looking in my opinion. One of the better clothing choices I have made.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Stubbly said:


> With a suit, I still prefer a full length coat. With sport coats, I will wear a 3/4 coat.


That's what I do. My shorter coat began life as a single breasted raincoat, poly/cotton, that I never wore. Consulting with my alterations tailor led to a shortened length that accommodates the lining and hits just above my knees. In and out of cars, restaurants, offices, libraries etc., it is more practical than the full-length trench coats that I wear only with suits.


----------



## VaEagle (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. Although the opinions are a bit mixed, I think I need to find an overcoat that I like to wear with my suits. Can't walk around looking sub-prime. (And yes, that was a good one!)


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I would never wear a car coat with a suit or a sports coat. There needs to be more than a couple inches difference in length between the two. My preferred length for a coat with a suit is just above the knee, but I'll wear something below the knee as well, especially when it's cold.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

An overcoat that ends just above or below the knee is both warm enough, classical enough and fashionable enough to be just right. Full length overcoats, especially dbs, look a little USSR to me. Overcoats that barely cover the suit or odd jacket look a bit like a jacket on a jacket. Unless it's clearly not, by way of being more of a utility jacket in non wool or with a zipper, which can be great with the right layers and very wrong with the wrong ones.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> An overcoat that ends just above or below the knee is both warm enough, classical enough and fashionable enough to be just right. *Full length overcoats, especially dbs, look a little USSR to me*. Overcoats that barely cover the suit or odd jacket look a bit like a jacket on a jacket. Unless it's clearly not, by way of being more of a utility jacket in non wool or with a zipper, which can be great with the right layers and very wrong with the wrong ones.


Da i oni khoroshi.​


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

Overcoats should be called walking coats. If your job or event is a few blocks away, overcoats are good. Wearing lapels over lapels is a little weird to me. I like that my coat has a collar but no lapels.


----------



## JeffTL (Aug 7, 2012)

If you ever take the bus, walk, or have a less than ideal parking space you'll want at least a 3/4 (to the knees) overcoat for the sake of keeping your legs warm and the snow off your pants.


----------



## ReggieE (Nov 27, 2013)

I recently bought a car coat. I live in Florida, so I don't foresee wearing it much. I did attend a wedding in Charlotte and it came in handy. It fit over my suit coat just fine.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Bjorn said:


> An overcoat that ends just above or below the knee is both warm enough, classical enough and fashionable enough to be just right. Full length overcoats, especially dbs, look a little USSR to me. Overcoats that barely cover the suit or odd jacket look a bit like a jacket on a jacket. Unless it's clearly not, by way of being more of a utility jacket in non wool or with a zipper, which can be great with the right layers and very wrong with the wrong ones.


I think they look great. They also keep you warmer, especially in double breasted.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

I tried a full length coat and returned it. It was in the way of my knees when walking and was picking up a lot of slush and street dirt. What I do now is leave my suit coats in my closet in the office and wear whatever coat I feel like wearing directly over my shirt (or sweater). I find I am plenty warm enough, provided I am walking quickly and wearing a hat and scarf.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

If your coat is catching slush and dirt, what's happening to your trousers?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Jovan said:


> If your coat is catching slush and dirt, what's happening to your trousers?


You mean you_ don't _wear overtrousers to match your overshoes?

Actually I have been considering purchasing a pvc onesie to wear when I go out - to protect my clothes, which I wear to protect me. But is this sufficient? Perhaps the pvc onesie will in turn require a garment to protect it? And so on and so forth ad infinitum ad nauseum.....


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

Bjorn said:


> An overcoat that ends just above or below the knee is both warm enough, classical enough and fashionable enough to be just right. Full length overcoats, especially dbs, look a little USSR to me. Overcoats that barely cover the suit or odd jacket look a bit like a jacket on a jacket. Unless it's clearly not, by way of being more of a utility jacket in non wool or with a zipper, which can be great with the right layers and very wrong with the wrong ones.





ilikeyourstyle said:


> I tried a full length coat and returned it. It was in the way of my knees when walking and was picking up a lot of slush and street dirt.


One question is - what is meant by "full-length"? Some use this term to mean near-ankle-length; others to mean just below the knee. Björn's comment on "utility jackets" is very relevant - unfortunately these have been worn over suits by many for a very long time.


filfoster said:


> This seems reasonable but I echo Shaver's comments about the look and utility of a good topcoat/overcoat.





Matt S said:


> I would never wear a car coat with a suit or a sports coat...My preferred length for a coat with a suit is just above the knee, but I'll wear something below the knee as well, especially when it's cold.


I agree wholeheartedly, my preference for length being just below the knee. What is the point of a car coat, after all? As our cars are usually heated (and quickly warm up) there should be no need of an outer coat inside a car.
Some writers in this thread seem afraid of any degree of formality. (Sator wrote wise words on this some years ago.)


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

A couple inches past the knee is the correct length for a full-length top or over coat. 

Those car coats look good sitting in a car -- standing they make you look cut off...


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Car coats are good if you commute via public transportation, especially if you have a somewhat complicated route and aren't lucky enough to get on one bus near your house and get dropped off close to work. I have friends that commute bus>train>bus each way and for them, I can imagine a full-length coat being a hassle.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

williamson said:


> One question is - what is meant by "full-length"? Some use this term to mean near-ankle-length; others to mean just below the knee. Björn's comment on "utility jackets" is very relevant - unfortunately these have been worn over suits by many for a very long time.
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly, my preference for length being just below the knee. What is the point of a car coat, after all? As our cars are usually heated (and quickly warm up) there should be no need of an outer coat inside a car.
> Some writers in this thread seem afraid of any degree of formality. (Sator wrote wise words on this some years ago.)


Full length generally means below the knees, far as I can tell. How much is a matter of style and preference it would seem. The longest I'd get are about mid-shin like my examples of Mr. Grant and Dean. It should go without saying not to get an overcoat that makes one look like Neo.

Who are you referring to that is afraid of any degree of formality? I'm not certain what you mean.


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

I got my "car coat" because it was $40, not because I prefer the length. Are most winter coats that people walking the streets wear as long as 3/4 length? I think they're closer to car length. I may have looked "cut off" when I used to wear a ski jacket as a winter coat but my car coat seems fine.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Bohan said:


> Are most winter coats that people walking the streets wear as long as 3/4 length? I think they're closer to car length.


I would not base any decision solely on what most people do.


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Full length generally means below the knees, far as I can tell. How much is a matter of style and preference it would seem. The longest I'd get are about mid-shin like my examples of Mr. Grant and Dean. It should go without saying not to get an overcoat that makes one look like Neo.


 I very much agree with you


> Who are you referring to that is afraid of any degree of formality? I'm not certain what you mean.


Some writers on various overcoat threads (yes, perhaps not in this particular one) have said that they don't like full-length overcoats because they look so formal. Admittedly Sator's posting was written some years ago; he basically said that traditional outdoor accoutrements like hats, gloves, umbrellas and outer coats, despite their practical uses, have become tagged as "formal" and then tend to be discarded because of the tag.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't understand that aversion. It's not even a matter of formality, it's a matter of function. 3/4 length coats have their place, sure, but if I'm out walking in the street I'd rather have a full length coat to keep me warmer.



Tempest said:


> I would not base any decision solely on what most people do.


Exactly. If I did that my jacket sleeves and trousers would be way too long.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I previously withheld my snark about people disliking long coats because they are dissimilar to the Starter jacket they wore in middle school, but the mention of formality adds new truth to this. For standing around or walking like a gentleman, a long coat, hat and gloves, is the way to go. For running around like a shivering ninny aching for a heated area, a short coat with bare head and hands is the modern way. It is sportswear not only in style but because it forces you into undignified activity.

Also, I get a major kick out of seeing people wearing ankle socks in the freezing cold. Fashion over function.


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

Jovan said:


> I don't understand that aversion. It's not even a matter of formality, it's a matter of function. 3/4 length coats have their place, sure, but if I'm out walking in the street I'd rather have a full length coat to keep me warmer...


Yes, indeed. That is precisely Sator's point.


----------



## VaBeach (Oct 14, 2013)

Tempest said:


> I previously withheld my snark about people disliking long coats because they are dissimilar to the Starter jacket they wore in middle school, but the mention of formality adds new truth to this. For standing around or walking like a gentleman, a long coat, hat and gloves, is the way to go. For running around like a shivering ninny aching for a heated area, a short coat with bare head and hands is the modern way. It is sportswear not only in style but because it forces you into undignified activity.
> 
> Also, I get a major kick out of seeing people wearing ankle socks in the freezing cold. Fashion over function.


Minus the hat, I agree, I prefer a long coat. Those that choose to wear a shorter coat are free to practice their own individuality - not necessarily wrong, per se, just different.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

Jovan said:


> If your coat is catching slush and dirt, what's happening to your trousers?


My pants get messy with any coat choice. There will always be exposure to the elements beneath the hem of the coat. But with a long coat, the coat gets messy too, thus doubling the maintenance required.


----------

